# Need sine help/advice please.



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

The wife and I we're in the new jungle jims in my area and picked up some micro brew beers. Thing is I know absolutely nothing about beer. 

so my question is where should a noob micro brewer beer drinker begin?

Have never been a beer drinker, except the occasional draft.

Want to try this because I'm reading a lot of reviews where the beer/cigar pairings sound amazing.

Thanks in advance,

Thomas


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

There really is NO starting point. Just try a bunch of different ones to see what you like.

Do you like dark or light beer?

Malty (creamy) or hoppy (bitter)?


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm guessing malty/creamy. 

Bought a 6 pack of random today so we will see.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you like dark beer or not?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

sierra nevada beers tend to be gateway beers for craft beer (not saying they aren't craft, i love SN beers) since they are widely available. they have a good variety of styles to try also... i actually am not that big a fan of their pale ale, but other people really like it.

there is another brewery in the midwest that I would imagine you can find in Ohio called Bell's, they are in Michigan. they have a nice, wide range of styles also and i really haven't had a bad beer from them yet.

lastly, you should also be able to get Founder's brewing & Great Lakes brewing, both again with a wide variety of styles and very well thought of.

in a very general sense, people tend to start off with pale ales or stouts (opposite ends of the spectrum i know, but that's just been my experience), then move one way or the other with their tastes. i'm very seasonal with my drinking, so right now, the stouts/porters/brown ales are hitting my taste buds just right.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

What have you had that you liked, and or disliked? Do you know the difference between an Ale or a Lager? There are just too many unanswered questions here to make a statement as to what you might like or not like right off the bat. To narrow things down I'd say first figure out whether you like Lagers or Ale's best. Each has it's own body and characteristics and with time you will probably gravitate to one or the other, or maybe not. Then once you decide which you like better you can start to experiment with different brands and flavors of each from there. 

Do a little research and learn the basics about different beer styles, so at least you'll know when your standing there in front of the beer cooler looking at a thousand different craft six packs what basic style you like best. 

And just to make things better, or worse, like cigars your palate will change with time and your taste in beer with it. 

My 2 cents.

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

android said:


> sierra nevada beers tend to be gateway beers for craft beer (not saying they aren't craft, i love SN beers) since they are widely available. they have a good variety of styles to try also... i actually am not that big a fan of their pale ale, but other people really like it.
> 
> there is another brewery in the midwest that I would imagine you can find in Ohio called Bell's, they are in Michigan. they have a nice, wide range of styles also and i really haven't had a bad beer from them yet.
> 
> ...


I would completely agree with this advice on what brewery's to start with, especially Bell's regular line. They are all quite balanced and enjoyable without going over the top. If you want to start easy, don't buy anything labelled as imperial, double, or trippel - all of these are a lot stronger in both flavor and alcohol. It's the same as everything else in life, some people only like certain styles while others enjoy them all. You're only going to find out by trying em.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I've tried getting into beer myself, but each time it just doesn't work out. I'm beginning to think cider and wine will be it for me.


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

The question was very broad, because honestly I have never tried any "craft beers". I have had the american standard Bud, Miller, etc, etc. None have ever pleased me, other then for the normal college drunken foolishness. 

What I was looking for was the basics of the microbrewery such as, good website info, some beginner stuff to try for taste testing lager, ale, etc. I truly know nothing about beer, but learning quickly with some google search's.

Thanks for the great pointers.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Tom, I'll suggest a few good brews for you to try. Two Ales and two Lagers. All 4 are favorites of mine and are readily available. These aren't too crazy. Just good full bodied beers. 

Lager: Pilsner Urquell, Heineken

Ale; Bells Amber Ale, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Tom, I'll suggest a few good brews for you to try. Two Ales and two Lagers. All 4 are favorites of mine and are readily available. These aren't too crazy. Just good full bodied beers. 

Lager: Pilsner Urquell, Heineken

Ale; Bells Amber Ale, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Go to a micro brewery and get a sampler spread. That sounds like it'd be a good idea.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

tmmedic20 said:


> Bought a 6 pack of random today so we will see.


this is the best way to find what you like. same as cigars, sample everything you can.

alot of bottle shops will let you pick & choose singles to build 6 or 12 packs. maybe you have a place close by where you can do that.

there is an awesome variety of great craft beers in the US, enjoy all of them you can


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

tmmedic20 said:


> Bought a 6 pack of random today so we will see.


what did you buy?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thom - anytime I see a microbrewery or bar with a lot of microbrews on tap I go in and do the "sampler". Sometimes they are pre set, sometimes you can describe what you like or don't like and they can tailor the sampler. I don't care for real "hoppy" beers so I'll tell the waitress that and often, even if the sampler is a preset one - they'll switch out the hoppiest one for something different.

Places like World of Beers and Yard House are two good places to do samplers if you have any of those in your area. There are also just a lot of hole in wall places (especially college towns) that will have 20, 30, 50 beers on tap and always something you haven't heard of or tried before.

Lastly - this is the season for "Octoberfest" beers and "Pumpkin" beers from all kinds of manufacturers. I'm drinking a lot of Sam Adams Octoberfest myself these days.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Start with a 22oz of barleywine ale and drink the whole thing. I can guarantee you that you will love everything by the time you're finished with it


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

this page has a pretty good description of styles of beer....might be helpful

Craft Brew Styles - Types of Beer : Craft Beer Club


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> Start with a 22oz of barleywine ale and drink the whole thing. I can guarantee you that you will love everything by the time you're finished with it


Mean, mean man...hey buddy for your first cigar you should give the LFD Double Ligero, or Tatuaje Fausto a shot. :smile:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

ejgarnut said:


> this is the best way to find what you like. same as cigars, sample everything you can


I'd +1 this. My local grocery store will sell mixed six-pack samplers for about $10. The selection varies, so whenever I see something new and exciting I build one. Granted, I skip that section when it's limited to Budweiser and Miller High Life bottles (seriously, sometimes that's what the shelves are filled with).

Personally, I'm a huge IPA fan, but would venture to say it's not where most start/first acquire a taste. I'm contemplating something like this: Small Batch Homebrew

I figure why not try?


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Great idea Shawn but unfortunately bars near me don't have the greatest selection but will keep it in mind when I go out to better places.

E Dogg....not sure if that would put me out but I'm betting you'd be right everything would taste just fine lol

As for what I bought here's the list:

Eye of the hawk select ale mendocino brewing company
Brooklyn oktoberfest Brooklyn brewery
Eliot ness great lakes brewing company (Amer lager)
Bourbon barrel stout bluegrass brewing company
horny goat hopped up n horny ipa
Woodpecker premium chide


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Id start with a Blonde, Cream ale, or Kolsch. These are ales that taste very similar to the lagers most people are familiar with. In a similar ball park.... try out a few different brown ales, amber ales, porters, and stouts. They are malty or roasty and have little hop flavor. Browns, porters, and stouts also pair well with med to full bodied cigars with tasty maduro wrappers. From there try a good pale ale. Though the taste of hops isnt a hit for everyone at first and takes time to grow on you. If you happen to find there is a hophead in you that you never knew was there then go for an IPA. The most important thing is to try a few different kinds of each style and see what you like. And remember to go back and try a style you may not have liked as time passes. As your palate for beer grows youll find yourself enjoying more styles for what they bring to the table. Here's a few good ones for the style I mentioned....

Blonde Ales...... Summer Love - Victory Brewing, Hoptober golden ale - New Belguim Brewing, Citra Blonde - Widmer Brother Brewing
Cream Ales...... Liebotschaner - Lion Brewing, Honey Cream ale - Rogue Brewing, Sweet Action - Sixpoint Brewing
Pale Ales....... Sierra Nevada, Magic Hat #9, Zombie Dust or Alpha King - Three Floyds Brewing, Restoration - Abita Brewing
IPAs....... 60min or 90 min - Dogfish Head, Lil sumpin sumpin - Lagunitas, 2 Hearted - Bells Brewing, Stone IPA - Stone brewing, West Coast IPA - Green Flash
Brown Ales...... Turbo Dog - Abita Brewing, Old Brown Dog - Smuttynose, Brooklyn Brown - Brooklyn Brewing
Amber Ales...... Fat Tire - New Belgium Brewing, Santas Private Reserve - Avery Brewing, Imperial Red - Sierra Nevada, Bells Amber - Bells Brewing

Porters..... Sierra Nevada Porter - Sierra Nevada, New World Porter - Avery Brewing, Russia River Porter - Russian River Brewing
Stouts...... Old Rasputin - North Coast Brewing, Sam Adams Cream Stout, Left Handed Milk Stout, Chocolate or Double Chocolate stout - Rogue, Double chocolate stout - Youngs

***Note: if you or anyone you plan on sharing a beer with is lactose intolerant dont drink any Milk, Cream, or Sweet stouts as they have lactose in them.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

tmmedic20 said:


> As for what I bought here's the list:
> 
> Eye of the hawk select ale mendocino brewing company
> Brooklyn oktoberfest Brooklyn brewery
> ...


The oktoberfest, bourbon barrel stout, and horny goat are all good beers Ive tried. Not sure on the others... hope you enjoy em!!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

HIM said:


> ***Note: if you or anyone you plan on sharing a beer with is lactose intolerant dont drink any Milk, Cream, or Sweet stouts as they have lactose in them.


Not lactose intolerant but thanks for the heads up....

Have one hell of a shopping list for the next time I'm up in the big city to try out all these. Thanks for all the great help


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Thom - anytime I see a microbrewery or bar with a lot of microbrews on tap I go in and do the "sampler". Sometimes they are pre set, sometimes you can describe what you like or don't like and they can tailor the sampler. I don't care for real "hoppy" beers so I'll tell the waitress that and often, even if the sampler is a preset one - they'll switch out the hoppiest one for something different.
> 
> Places like World of Beers and Yard House are two good places to do samplers if you have any of those in your area. There are also just a lot of hole in wall places (especially college towns) that will have 20, 30, 50 beers on tap and always something you haven't heard of or tried before.
> 
> Lastly - this is the season for "Octoberfest" beers and "Pumpkin" beers from all kinds of manufacturers. I'm drinking a lot of Sam Adams Octoberfest myself these days.


I tend to do this looking for micro-brew ciders or just multiple ciders to try. It's hard finding cider microbreweries or places with a good selection though.


----------

